# Virtual Cam Distorted



## jpamonteiro (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi, Im new here and im facing issues with virtual cam while using it on google chrome.
I have checked in other apps (teams) and works normally.

The output display as below, even if the Virtual Cam is not started on OBS.





Im using Mac OS Catalina, Google Chrome Version 85.0.4183.83.

Any ideas how to fix it? It was working perfectly until yesterday.

Thank you.


----------



## inverseK (Sep 22, 2020)

Same issue over here. Never worked in Chrome, but I then even tried Edge, and it worked! Once. The next time I tried to use it — same issue.

Given that it works on Zoom's desktop client, the only conclusion is that this is due to Chrome and Edge — so perhaps Chromium, since Edge is basically a Chromium skin.

Sucks, because I have to do an event tomorrow that uses Microsoft Teams (whyyyyy), and of course this doesn't work on their desktop app either.

Catalina, Chrome 85.0.4183.121


----------



## inverseK (Sep 22, 2020)

My issue was NV12 texture support. You can change it in Settings > Advanced > Video (top option). I changed it to I420, rebooted Chrome, and I'm good to go. Whew!









						Skewed Output · Issue #160 · johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam
					

Describe the issue When I run the OBS Virtual Camera for Mac, I get some weird output. To Reproduce Steps to reproduce the behavior: I downloaded the package with the latest version I went to OBS a...




					github.com


----------



## vitsca (Apr 12, 2021)

inverseK said:


> My issue was NV12 texture support. You can change it in Settings > Advanced > Video (top option). I changed it to I420, rebooted Chrome, and I'm good to go. Whew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. Had the same issue with Microsoft teams (with the same distortion) and the solution does not work. Tried all the four settings NV12, l420, l440, RGB, restarted Teams, OBS, started and stopped the virtual cam.. but it still does distort the image.. any help? Thanks!


----------



## vitsca (Apr 12, 2021)

Playing with the setting, I adiusted the "scaled size of the image" (in the settings, video) to be exactly as the one above (i.e. 1920x1080) and it works now.. hope this helps others!


----------

